# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Removal of aftermarket remote start system

## Seabee125

Recently purchased a 2007 JKU Rubicon and discovered a remote start system that was installed by the pervious owner. Have no idea if it still works and I did not receive any remotes when I purchased it. As you can see from the photos, it was not installed by professionals, but the Jeep still starts without any problems. Does any one have any recommendations on how to remove the systems and rewire back to a stock starter system or should I just leave it alone and hope it doesn't cause problems in the future. Any advise would be helpful. Thanks

----------


## bob

Here is someone installing one (avital like yours says on it) in a 2007. You can use this or google similar to figure out install and go backwards. 
https://www.jk-forum.com/forums/jk-e...4111-a-155249/
Also, I found a remote start in my 08 by accident, I had no special key either. I had pressed the lock button three times in a row and it started up. Surprised the hell out of me lol. If you feel daring give it a shot.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk

----------


## Scerb

Removal would entail following every wire from the avital box back to the factory harness and removing them.  Then soldering the factory wires back together where they were spliced (obviously do one at a time).  Its not hard if you know how to solder, but at the same time I'd probably just leave it if its not hurting anything.

----------


## FSHJNKY

I believe Jeepin used to install this type of system. Maybe he will give you some ideas on what to do.

----------


## Jeepin

Hi there.

You may not think a professional did it, but the install does actually look pretty good with the exception of the butt connectors and red T-taps I see, those connections should be soldered. In the dash of a car, wires don't generally move around so the likelihood of the butt connectors failing is very unlikely, granted I would always solder those points. Its the T-taps that you really don't want, those have a sharp metal insert and when you clamp them on, they pierce through the sheathing of the wire to hit the wire, but they sometimes don't make proper contact, or can cut/damage the wire.

If you want it to work again you can just buy the correct remote for that system (you can search by the Avital part number to find the replacement remote part numbers), and the remote can be programmed to the system. The aftermarket system is of much better quality than a factory system. Factory systems have a very limited range and no programmable features like the Avital. Is that a model 4113? I can try to locate the correct remote for you. See if on the back it says 4113L or 4113LX.

I still do some of this work on the side so I could be of help if needed. As Scerb explained, if you leave it alone it will do no harm, or removal as described. Most wires are just tapped into the car wires, but for the data module (that other small box hanging off the wire harness), you sometimes have to cut the factory wire and feed it through the box, so those wires generally need to be reconnected.

-Anthony

----------

